# Sleeping in your car



## ceilinghobo

Has anyone here considered that in an emergency situation they may have to sleep in their car or live in it, what kind of measures can you take to prepare your car's interior for this?


----------



## Fetthunter

The thought has crossed my mind... We have a mid-sized SUV with the 3rd row seating (7 passenger capability). The 2nd and 3rd rows fold flat, and my wife, 2 young kids (3 and 6 years old), and myself could easily camp out in the back with minimal effort. It would be more comfortable with a blanket/comforter/etc. placed down before sleeping, but we'd manage either way.

It would be more challenging in a regular car, though. Some have decently large back seats, and some have front seats that virtually recline all the way back.

I might be afraid of getting carjacked and/or mugged as I slept, though. Other than that, it's a very realistic option.


----------



## kc5fm

*Avoid*



ceilinghobo said:


> Has anyone here considered that in an emergency situation they may have to sleep in their car or live in it, what kind of measures can you take to prepare your car's interior for this?


Do you really want to sleep in the car? Would not a warm Red Cross shelter be better? Alternatively, wouldn't you rather sleep in a motel room?

Personally, my evacuation plan does NOT include sleeping in a car. My plan involves sleeping in a house with a relative or sleeping in a motel room.


----------



## darkling

I think that if you prepare specially sized pieces of cardboard with velcro on the corners then put the other velcro around the windows, you could block out view of the interior of your vehicle with the added usage of a sun blocker on the front window. This way if someone came to mug you cant see them so they can't freak you out into opening the door, on the other hand they could just break a window to come in but would be more afraid to do it with no visibility.


----------



## peepers

Some cars have fold down backseats or little doors that open on it, but they leave a large lump of seat that would be annoying to sleep on, could you get a board and shove it into the trunk to have something flat to lay on or would it be better to remove one of the front seats?


----------



## Fetthunter

kc5fm said:


> Do you really want to sleep in the car? Would not a warm Red Cross shelter be better? Alternatively, wouldn't you rather sleep in a motel room?
> 
> Personally, my evacuation plan does NOT include sleeping in a car. My plan involves sleeping in a house with a relative or sleeping in a motel room.


Under optimal conditions and circumstances, sure, I'd LOVE to stay in a Red Cross shelter or hotel room. In a large scale disaster, I don't know how realistic either of those possibilities might be... During the hours after hurricane Ike's passing, a Red Cross official said on CNN.com's live webcast that the Red Cross was basically out of funds, and was relying on people in neighboring cities to help them feed and house the people in Houston and Galveston affected by the storm. If the Red Cross is THAT strapped for cash and can barely help during a Cat 2/3 hurricane, imagine a HUGE disaster. They'll probably be unable to do much.

As for motels/hotels, in the middle of a huge disaster, I'd bet that they'd be deserted/closed. What employees are going to stay and work in them? They have their own families to worry about. Unless seized and operated by the government/military as relocation centers, etc., I don't see them as viable at all but in the most minor of situations.

If something BIG happens, I'm not relying on anyone saving me but ME. Sure, it'd be NICE if the government helped out, but you can't expect it.


----------



## Freedom

kc5fm said:


> Do you really want to sleep in the car? Would not a warm Red Cross shelter be better? Alternatively, wouldn't you rather sleep in a motel room?
> 
> .


Yea we all seen how that worked out after Katrina. I have lived in my car already (86 Subaru wagon) I would rather take my chances in my car then be controlled by FEMA. I always slept in out of the way places where not many could see me and had a pistol within my reach in case someone would try anything. Survival means being able to adapt to any situation and motel rooms aren't always available.


----------



## FNFAL308

Sleep in a car? At 6'4" I'll be in a tent rather than car if possible. the Blazer can let a couple sleep in the back but anymore and it won't be that comfortable. I have slep in a car at Mardi Gras in New Orleans cause we couldn't find a room. I won't do it again if I can help it.

If it is hot out you may want to duct tape some screen material over the windows so you can open the windows. Nothin like sweatin' to the oldies...

I have seen one family live in a tent by a river rather than ask for help.


----------



## kc5fm

*No FEMA concentration camps*



Freedom said:


> Yea we all seen how that worked out after Katrina. I have lived in my car already (86 Subaru wagon) I would rather take my chances in my car then be controlled by FEMA. I always slept in out of the way places where not many could see me and had a pistol within my reach in case someone would try anything. Survival means being able to adapt to any situation and motel rooms aren't always available.


OH ... YEAH ... Katrina. The disaster that went wrong because people decided to not follow the plan that was drilled months before. 

I was at the Oklahoma answer to Katrina. We received the guests and treated them, I think, respectfully. Your neighbors who chose to come stay in our motels were also treated with respect.

My friend, if you go FAR enough, motel rooms are available. During Ike, we had a shelter open in Oklahoma City. There were still motel rooms available.

Since you want to use Katrina, I'll use the shelters, hundreds of them, that were operated in disasters, including the June 5 wind storm, the Oklahoma flood, and a host of other events. Seems people forget the good things done for them and want to remember Katrina.

Shelters are short term solutions. If the County is declared for Individual Assistance, then FEMA _may_ pay the cost of your motel room. If your Federal government does not, your insurance company may. See your insurance agent to be sure.

It should be no surprise to anyone, if the President declares a jurisdiction a disaster. All FEMA declarations are published.

Again, my family plan is to evacuate to family or motel. I'll be keeping receipts along the way.


----------



## wildman800

check out: www.cheaprvliving.com

you'll find most of the answers that you're looking for there!!!


----------



## outlander

I have my 89 jeep cherokee setup for a pretty good nights sleep.A heat source is in the works to keep me warm in the winter(engine off to preserve fuel).
I'll get pics of the inside soon.


----------



## Rob55

I think I'd rather stay in my vehicle with all my emergency gear overnight rather than try to get my gear (guns included) into a public shelter...and not really interested in leaving my gear in an unaccompanied vehicle while I am inside a shelter. So with that in mind, I have made sure I can stay with my vehicle during an emergency. I can easlly sleep in the back of my vehicle with all my gear. The windows are all tinted so somone will find it hard to "glance" in to break in. In a critical weather situation having a handheld GPS helps to evaluate staying or leaving the vehicle.


----------



## coopma

*Sleep in car*

I take the two rear bench seats out of our 2002 Ford Windstar minivan.
Large flat area.
I put a mattress from a fold out sofa on it.
Have camped a few times with our scout troop that way.
Mattress and enclosed minivan makes it a lot better than a tent...
Quieter, warmer, faster and easier to set up than a tent.


----------



## pfy

There is also a huge yahoo group for vehicle living


----------



## Floatsum

I do a lot of Surf Fishing. 
Have a Cherokee that's being modded for that very purpose.
Strickly for me and the dog.
Pass seat, rear seat, carpet, all coming out.
Front pass side will be level all the way back and used for plug, tackle, food, safety, type storage areas. 
Cat heater, cook stove, bedding. i could be gone for a week. Wouldn't mind a bit.
Rear lift door makes a great porch.


----------



## SimpleMan

What happens if no motels have any vacancy and you cant drive to a relatives house??


----------



## dunappy

Nope no sleeping the car for me, That is what the front of the horse trailer is for. But I've slept in the car before and I'd still rather sleep in the horse trailer.


----------



## kc5fm

*American Red Cross*



SimpleMan said:


> What happens if no motels have any vacancy and you cant drive to a relatives house??


I'd say this is when you call 211, if available in your area, to arrange transportation to an American Red Cross shelter in your area staffed by volunteers, probably not from your area.

Seriously, though, I have discussed preplanning evacuations, including the mention of Kayak to help with finding pet-friendly motels.

Why *can't* you drive to a relative's house? If you lack a vehicle, preplan now how you can obtain one. Will the used car lot let you test drive one? What are the schools doing with their busses? Either one is going to have a major loss during a disaster. Insurance will be happy to NOT pay the cost. If you don't return the car, then shelter is available at the County Jail. 

How about renting a car?

As a reminder from another post, home owners' and renters' insurance _may_ cover the cost of your evacuation, ex. motel room, etc. Check with your insurance agent to get the facts.

IMO, the only reason to sleep in a car is because one wants to sleep in a car. There are too many alternatives, including the Red Cross shelter.


----------



## GPER

I have spent one night at work last year in my 94 XJ with a small propane heater, the xj was not comfortable. This year with the price of gas and still driving 157 miles a day I worked late and spent the night in my 98 Camry. The The Camry was a lot more comfortable than the xj and I'm 6'2". The CJ years ago when I was young is just it will never happen again. I have a tent cot that is nice to sleep in for the one nighters when I'm out in the CJ.


----------



## poolboy

Is it possible to hang a hammock from the rear view mirror to the back of the car somehow in a smaller car to avoid sleeping in the seat?


----------



## saintsfanbrian

poolboy said:


> Is it possible to hang a hammock from the rear view mirror to the back of the car somehow in a smaller car to avoid sleeping in the seat?


Review mirror is held on with super glue. Would probably not support your weight. If you have a hammock in the car I would replace it with a tarp. You could then string the tarp up and sleep OUT of the vehicle.

Sleeping in cars should only be done when there is NO OTHER OPTION. If you are prepared you should be able to get to a friendly/safe location for sleeping. Hotel, friend, neighbor etc. I have provisions in the car in case we get "STUCK" some where and have to "camp" until help arrives. Hopefully this will never be the case.


----------



## gysgtdchsr7292

*poolboy*

ROTFL  My mirror fell off so that's not an option for me. I guess I shouldn't have used it as an anchor point for my winch!


----------



## gimmeshelter

Why do you only sleep in the car when there is no other option?


----------



## ke4sky

*Duluth Trading Doggie Hammocks*



poolboy said:


> Is it possible to hang a hammock from the rear view mirror to the back of the car somehow in a smaller car to avoid sleeping in the seat?


That works only if you are no heavier than a beagle. Otherwise the first cold night the crazy glue holding that mirror to the windshield is going to let go. If they did a really good glue job and you are a big strapping farmboy you'll pull the windshield out. Doggie hammocks hook over the front and rear seat headrests and work best for canines and kids under the age of six.

Sleeping in the car is damp, cold and cramped. In the winter it's like sheltering in a crashed airplane. Its metal skin and glass have no insulating value, and is only a windbreak, which allows heat to escape and moisture from your breath to build up inside, making it damp and cold unless you keep a window open for ventilation. Then while it may stay dry, it stays cold and drafty. You'll be warmer and more comfortable in a double-wall bivouac or snow cave.


----------



## styx

poolboy said:


> Is it possible to hang a hammock from the rear view mirror to the back of the car somehow in a smaller car to avoid sleeping in the seat?


If you have the skill you can make this work in some of the mid-sized SUVs, not from the rear view mirror, but by welding or bolting a D-ring to the A and D pillars of your rig. Personally, I'm not sure how long it would take me to be comfortable sleeping in a hammock.

As far as sleeping in a vehicle, in the desert sleeping in a rig is ten times better than a tent and I've never had a problem with condensation...maybe it has to do with what else you're doing beside sleeping???


----------



## Homer_Simpson

Part of my bug out kit includes the family tent, it is a 8 person tent that is hanging in the garage next to the vehicles. Not that I don't trust .gov but I don't trust .gov! I'll take my changes on my own with my family. Katrina is an example of .gov shelters gone bad in an area, but you have to also look at the "clients" that were going to the shelters in the city area, or at least the ones that made the news, these were people that really didn't want to help themselves for one reason or another, also many criminal type people. I find it hard to believe that when you have days warning to evacuate an area you have a problem getting out, tells me you don't want to leave. KC5FM makes a good point that in other area's the shelters were set up and ready to accept and help anyone needing it. You have to make the decision before a disaster of what your course of action will be, can I get out by vehicle? Do I sit tight and wait it out? Do I have the supplies to last? FEMA suggest a 72 hour kit, I suggest much more, I want to be able to last weeks/months on my supplies if I decide to stick it out at my current location, but my current location is different than yours for the most part I can wait something out, for me snow is the biggest disaster we have to deal with, tornado's every now and then but nothing near what the gulf cost people deal with when a hurricane comes ashore 

If you visit this site or sites like these you are either prepared for disasters or are in the works of being prepared for disasters, you are on the right track and if you continue you will find that in a disaster you don't have to rely on a shelter, you will have the means to get by on your own in comfort with everything you need even sleeping in a vehicle, until you can return to normal life. 

If you haven't camped I would suggest learning the skills and having some equipment, you can set a tent any month of the year, they make heaters for them for people like me in the cold climates. I have camping cook stoves both for backpacking (jetboil type) and larger 2 burner stoves with fuel, dutch ovens for making stews and baking. The car, or in my case the car and van, would become a harder shelter to go to if conditions around me got bad and I didn't feel comfortable in a tent. 

The last thing to think about is the cause that would make you want to leave, is it natural like storms? is it man made, terrorist attack? For me each has a different reaction, a bad storm for me would not be so wide spread that it would destroy the area, again snow is my biggest issue, for that I sit tight, a tornado is also pretty localized so family across town would be my course of action, a terrorist attack is a completely different animal, although we hope that something is local in nature it might be local to a city, for example the things going on in India over the past couple of days, 9/11 in our country, which took place in 2 cities and brought our air transportation to a standstill, I had people working in NYC during 9/11 and also spread out across the country, I spent the day trying to get my crew out of New York, realizing that they didn't have any supplies with them, not even a good map, cell phones were spotty and hotels in the city were not going to be an option as we didn't know how things were going to unfold during that day, the best action was to bug out and do it as quickly as possible. I spent the day on the phone with them and a map up on my computer giving them directions until they got far enough out of the city to then be on there own safely. 

No one plans on sleeping in the car, but you better have that plan in your head or when it happens the stress of that situation can be overwhelming and limit your ability to get through the situation at hand.

Sorry for rambling on here


----------



## Big B

My BOV is a 1989 Suburban, with the rear seat out and the mid seats folded down, my wife and I sleep beautifully. The rear windows are tinted black, you can not see in. So privacy,much room, it goes almost everywhere.
This year is a small block with fi and auto 4 speed with overdrive, it gets around 19-20 on the freeway (if I keep my foot out of it). For security alone, I would rather sleep in a steel box than a stinkin tent. Up here in the N.W. we deal with alot of wetness,A small catalitic heater dry's out anything, I just keep the windows cracked about 1/4" and we have had no problems with condensation. Parts are available for my burb anywhere, and these vehicles, in excellent condition, are inexpensive.
Mine is a 1500 model, it's the 1/2 ton and is the lightest Burb.
Lovin it in the N.W. wilderness. 
Burbs forever.....
fact; Chev has been building the Suburban since 1936, still in production.
Hows that for parts availability???


----------



## MR.GREEN

On the note of going to a friends or relatives, maybe some do not have friends or relatives. Also some may not own a vehicle or be financially stable enough to purchase one. As far as relying on insurance companies to reimburse the costs of motel rooms or anything else for that matter, who says they will not be rendered inoperable in the case of a major disaster. I think we are all talking about preparing for worst case scenarios here. That being said i will not leave my fate to the red cross, motels or anyone else for that matter. It's all about being self-reliant.


----------



## Big B

Mr Green
You are right, if it's major, it will be every man for himself.
"IF" you have a relative in a rural area, go there, if not deal with it and be a squatter.
Survive is the word.


----------



## RedRocker

MR.GREEN said:


> On the note of going to a friends or relatives, maybe some do not have friends or relatives. Also some may not own a vehicle or be financially stable enough to purchase one. As far as relying on insurance companies to reimburse the costs of motel rooms or anything else for that matter, who says they will not be rendered inoperable in the case of a major disaster. I think we are all talking about preparing for worst case scenarios here. That being said i will not leave my fate to the red cross, motels or anyone else for that matter. It's all about being self-reliant.


 +1 I remember the gas shortages in Houston when they tried to evacuate.
Might not be able to get to a shelter or family member.


----------



## Tex

If you have an SUV with frames around the windows. You might can hang a hammock diagonally between the front passenger door and the rear hatch/door. Open the doors and put the hammock support rope through the openings and shut the doors. Use knots on the ends to keep it from slipping. Sleeping in the vehicle would be more secure. If you are very big, I would worry about damaging your window frame, but I think it would work well in an old suburban.


----------



## jebrown

I have a full sized ford van with four captains chairs and a sofa in the back that folds into a bed. We have spent many nights sleeping in it by choice It is big enough for me and my wife to use. The stepdaughter would be at home sleeping on the floor. She does this by choice rather than using the sofa bed when we travel. I have discussed sleeping in it with both of them and the step daughter said would still prefer the floor .
I have a portapotty for use as well as food and water. Also tents sleeping bags coleman stove and several ice chests which also double for storage if needed. All can be packed in under ten minutes. We load and go and organize under way. We do this for practise in case of the ned to leave in a hurry. The heater has kept us warm in temps under zero. 
It has tinted windows as well as privacy curtains. so seeing inside is not possible. Keys are left in the ignition for runing the engine for heat or in case of the need to leave in a hurry if need be. 
I have two gas tanks with locking gas caps. I can get 425 to 450 miles before needing more gas.
As for motels it is a crapshoot. You may get a nice one with a good working heater or A/C. but not always. Some will let you cook in your room others won't. 
As for the Red Cross shelters I will pass. Just not for me, I value my privacy too much. After 22 years with the Red Cross I have seen my share of shelters the good the bad as well as the people some good some bad. I would just rather sleep in my van as would the family. We have discussed this and they are with me.
I am in no way knocking a Red Cross shelter. The are necessary and a Godsend for many. It is a personal choice. I have talked with a lot of people over the years and some would prefer thier vehicle or a motel. Some would prefer a Red Cross shelter. I advise them to utilize what ever the feel the most comfort with.
We sleep in the van when visiting her mother. It is by choice. She has extra beds and plenty of room but we still prefer the van. Again it is for the privacy.
We have slept in the van many times and have never been disturbed by any one. But then again we try not to be noticed.
It is a personal choice to use a shelter, motel or vehicle. 
Talk it over with your family and decide what you want to do.
In the van we have our choice of music and have two portable dvd players if we choose. I have professional cameras that I will take. Also cells phones an emergency scanner to keep up with what is going on.


----------



## kc5fm

*Gasoline*



RedRocker said:


> +1 I remember the gas shortages in Houston when they tried to evacuate.
> Might not be able to get to a shelter or family member.


Does not this speak to planning?

Personally, I do not drive a car that has less than a 1/2 tank of gas in it. That is sufficient fuel to get me over two hours away from where I am. With Tom-Tom, I can drive section roads, if I must, to bug out. Tom-Tom will help me find a gas station within range when the low gas light glows.

Except for _Come Quickly, Lord Jesus_, there's not going to be a natural disaster that two hours of fuel won't get me out. Living through two Federally-declared winter storms and driving through one of them proved this right.

Breaking down in a third winter storm proved the value in a membership in GM Motor Club . There's also AAA. Many cellphone carriers offer roadside assistance as well.

The only way one can not get to relatives and friends is one does (1) does not have a car or (2) lacks the financial resources to make the trek.

The government's answer to both of those is to provide a ride to a shelter. That ride may be on a bus from NOLA to OK. The passengers that came to Oklahoma from Katrina were on a bus that rarely stopped. When it did stop, those on board had very little money. One store's shelves were emptied. I assume the Government paid for that.

The passengers that came this year saw the trip a little better organized. I did not hear of many difficulties.

The shelter will be a managed shelter complete with three meals, a cot, and rules. Some people can't take all three at once. People got arrested for breaking the law, just like they would get arrested for breaking the law _back home_. Through all that Oklahoma tends to get more compliments than complaints.

Some people don't like the ride or the hospitality. I am truly sorry for that.

The discomfort can be minimized by planning *now* what one will do when (not IF) an emergency or disaster strikes.

In the _Come Quickly, Lord Jesus_ event, my ride and shelter is assured, but not by the Government. 

Lloyd, KC5FM

Views expressed in this note are personal thoughts, not reflective of any employer, volunteer group, or other organization with which I have a relationship.


----------



## Big B

I was on my way back from Idaho once about a year ago. Snoqualmie Pass had a big snow slide. The freeway just stopped, foolishly I took the first exit and drove into a small town called Cle Elum. The town was gridlocked in about 30 minutes. After about an hour cars were parked triple wide on each side of the street, in another hour, you could neither get in or out.
The police were there and could do nothing at all.
Gave me a creepy feeling.
Six hours later, things started to move again, it took over two hours to clear the city.
I learned that when a disaster happens, stay away from small towns or cities, you could walk in and back out..
We carry food and emergency boxes in our car at all times, if needed, we could sleep and travel, and not have to 'need' the city.


----------



## Canadian

If you sleep in the car make sure to turn the motor off. Carbon monoxide can build up under and inside the vehicle and kill you in your sleep. I had a childhood friend who had her father die this way. He went hunting with a friend and took a nap with the truck running. Snow fell around the truck and trapped the exhaust under the vehicle. It came in through the floor and he and his buddy both died in their sleep. Sad way to go. If you have to let the vehicle run make sure the exhaust is not buried and you have a good cross wind to cary the fumes away.


----------



## Tex

KC5M - In Red Rocker's defense, some people leaving Houston from Hurricane Rita were stuck in traffic for 10-12 hours and only covered a few dozen miles. Many burned a whole tank of gas idling. It still comes down to planning, when you consider that they should have left earlier, but hundreds of people ran out of gas along I45 and made traffic worse. An important tip might be to have an out of the way escape route if you live in an area like that.


----------



## kc5fm

*Planning*



Tex said:


> KC5FM - In Red Rocker's defense, some people leaving Houston from Hurricane Rita were stuck in traffic for 10-12 hours and only covered a few dozen miles. Many burned a whole tank of gas idling. It still comes down to planning, when you consider that they should have left earlier, but hundreds of people ran out of gas along I45 and made traffic worse. An important tip might be to have an out of the way escape route if you live in an area like that.


Thank you. You are correct in your recollection of the Hurricane Rita experience.

That is why it has been pointed out, in another post, that one should have a route planned and a way of determining an alternate route, just as you have reinforced so well now.

Also, if memory serves, from this same experience, the Government developed plans to help stranded motorists who may have run out of gas.

As for defending Red Rocker, I apologize for anything in my post that would be considered attacking. It is not my intent to offend anyone.

My goal here is to present a reasonable response to emergency and disaster situations. As one emergency manager put it, "We go crazy so you don't have to". 

Have a Blessed Week!


----------



## ALICIA21

ceilinghobo said:


> Has anyone here considered that in an emergency situation they may have to sleep in their car or live in it, what kind of measures can you take to prepare your car's interior for this?


I really enjoyed this. where can I find more info about this. email me..


----------



## skip

When we 1st started camping, I had a 1970 Chevy Pickup with a camper shell. My wife and I slept on an cheap foam mattress on the floor. To make room for the kids, I found two old solid 1" thick doors, and cut them to fit from side to side. We cut down another cheap mattress to fit , and our old truck slept 4 quite comfortably. 

I liked the idea so much, I still use it in my new old truck, a 1987 Toyota to store things on. The only problem today would be finding the solid smooth doors.


----------



## NaeKid

I don't mind sleeping in my vehicle - but - my little lady hates it! I am planning on buying a roof-rack and an ARB roof-top Tent. Sleep above and carry our camp gear inside or on the tail-rack that slips into a receiver hitch.

We have practiced load-up and go many times and we can hook up and go with the tent-trailer in under 1/2hr. A little longer if we need to fill the water tanks.

In the case of a natural disaster where evacuation is recommended, I currently have 7 routes from my house that I can take to get out of town. Within 10 minutes I can be outside city limits and head for the hills to some of my favorite random-camping spots that few locals even know exist.


----------



## Canadian

I don't like sleeping in cars either. You need a big american car with bench seats. Even then my feet sick off the end. Not comfortable.


----------



## Dana

I wouldn't mind sleeping in my car. I've camped out in the back of alot of friends SUV's back in the day on trips to the coast. Throw some blankets and pillows back there and you are good to go!


----------



## sailaway

I don't mind car sleeping when I travel, my Jeep Patriot front seats lay back almost horrizontally, with a sleeping bag and pillow I'm quite comfortable. I turn in killer expense reports at my job. It kind of embarasses the others. I save on my food bill by carring a cooler full of grocery store food, it is healthier than resturant food any way.


----------



## Chemechie

*Doable, but not optimal*

I have spent the night in my vehicle (Ford Explorer) before. It wasn't fun, but it was doable. If the weather is warm, or there is any sun, expect to sweat - alot! 
I would much rather pull off the road somewhere and pitch a tent, but for me it is a viable option as long as the vehicle isn't heavily packed. Keep in mind that I am single, so it is just me, and I had a small air mattress to take care of lumps in the vehicle - and it still wasn't a good night's sleep. If I had a van things might be different, but a van would give up several things performance wise; in bad times I'd rather stick with an SUV, or the motorcycle I'm thinking about.


----------



## The_Blob

I drive a POS 1993 Ford Taurus station wagon & don't have any trouble sleeping in it.


----------



## sailaway

Chemechie, I agree with you, I would rather pitch a tent, I can stretch out and be more comfortable. Sometimes, you just can't due to time constraints or location. Car sleeping is a last resort for me. I have found it to be safest at truck stops, Wallyworld and road side rests with night security.


----------



## Jason

Ok, I have to weigh in on this one. As far as FEMA and those types, they mean well. Until my son was born last year I ran with a small (six firefighter, plus the bingo ladies) fire company and FEMA literally kept us in business by giving us almost a quarter million dollars for a new truck. Our area has been blessed as to not have big enough disasters to need federal help in a long time, if ever, so by firsthand experience, I cannot comment. But if you end up with a stadium full of people you are bound to get some crooks, sick people, or other undesirables. Just like walking down a city street, but you are trying to cot next to the people who make you nervous just walking by you. No thanks. 

I used to drive an Olds Cutlass Cierra. Tried sleeping in the back seat once and my legs cramped horribly. Now we have a Liberty and we could do it, but I'd still rather go the tent (or better yet, travel trailer)option.

Like I said, I've been a firefighter and seen people out of a home or hurt and the fire co., police, and county staff helped the victims tremendously, but that's not a whole major city at once. There is only so much a responding agency can do. As such, I will trust in my family, our car and/or truck, and a pistol or two before I go the public shelter route.


----------



## GatorDude

If you want to prep your vehicle for living on the road, check out the Stealth Van Dweller. He and his wife have this stuff down to a science--

Stealth Van Dweller

I like his approach to blending in with the scenery for the night. In the South, it seems like it would be unimaginably hot to sleep in a car even at night during the summer. Nevertheless, we may all end up living in van's down by the river one day:

How To Live In A Van Down By The River


----------



## zorro

*Slept often in car*

I slept quite often in my cars.

First, when I was young and had that old hatchback Cavalier. Don't know if you can call it emergency situations, but that car had electric problems that no mechanics seemed able to solve including my very wise boyfriend. At that time, we loved to go on unplanned trips every other weekend and very often were stuck in the middle of nowhere because the gas pump would stop working (and after a few hours would start back again...). So we slept often in the back of the car (the rear seat would bend). I always kept some basic supplies in this car: a foam mattress, 2 sleeping bags, something to stuff into the sleeping bags bags to improvise pillows, water & food for a day or two, candles and a first aid kit.

Then my boyfriend turned out insane, I really mean sick and my life turned out really bad. I had to hide from him for days from time to time because he would feel like killing me. This is what I call emergency situations (and the police could do nothing to protect me until he would effectively shot at me). I could not go far away for days because of work. I just needed to hide for nights, but could definitely not afford hotels. So I would park my car in a calm suburb street, in a spot where nobody is expected to walk by. I found out (with experience) that you need to find a dark spot, so you're not seen or old granny will become suspicious and call that police... So, you find a dark spot before the sun sets. Then you go for a walk until it gets dark. Only then you go back to your car (you previously turned off the ceiling light so it won't open when you enter your car). You close the door making the least noise possible. At that time, I had a sedan and would just sleep on the driver's seat, so if granny calls the police, I just say to the officer I was tired and choose to sleep parked for a few minutes instead of risking falling asleep while driving. But then, you've got to know where you are supposed to be going so if he investigates some more you have a story ready to tell. At that time I would often have to eat and all out of home, so I would keep all my camping gear in my car (in the trunk so it's not visible), along with food, some clothing, soap, a bath towel and a swimsuit (so I can go to a public pool and take a shower). I also had a big dog at that time that would sleep on the back seat and follow me anywhere. I would not have slept in the car wouldn't it be of the dog (because he would warn me of people coming close to the car). Worked well for me for countless nights. The most major issue is the fact that there is a maximum amount of space in a car, so you must keep all supplies in small quantities and must refill often. But if you're able to live on minimal stuff then it's feasible.

However, I would not recommend sleeping in a car in a situation where you can expect people would try to steal the car or it's content (such as a situation when resources become scarce). I would then prefer to sleep outside, anywhere well hidden (be it under a fir tree during winter even if our winters get very cold here).


----------



## NaeKid

Wow!

I never thought of a situation like that before, but, it makes sense.

I had a GF for just over a year who was a little psycho as well. After the last breakup (there were several), I took to finding other places to crash out - friend or neighbors houses.

It worked well enough for a while just crashing out. After a while, I had 3 girl-friends at the same time so I had several places to crash-out, that is, till one of the three decided that she wanted me all to myself (and before you all ask, yes, all three knew about each other) and I weaned myself off of the other two.

All of us are still great friends - well - except for the psycho GF who I had to hide from. It took psycho about 18 months to finally quit calling me at all times of the day or night.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

i'll just have to suffer sleeping in my 'car'.....


----------



## longtime

I'm getting old so when we camp now most of the time it's in a 1991 ford "Stealth Van" that we converted with full size bed, frig, heater and porta tollet, generator and AC and heat . We can keep enough supplies in it for over 30 days without resupply and with extended tanks (over 60 gal.) almost 1000 mile range. That would be my first pick, or if we are going off road "lite" a converted 2007 Expedition, Bed, 12v cooler, heater and a couple week supplies. You would be amazed at where it will go, just not much clearance. Last resort is a 2003 TJ with real camping gear, but it will go anywhere(35's , D60's front and rear and 4sp tc). The bad part on the TJ is we have trouble with one weeks supplies and the camping gear and only +250 miles range. I guess what I am getting at if you are really considering sleeping in your car, why wait. It great outside go "camping".


----------



## HozayBuck

When I'm on the road I sometimes stay in the small Mom and Pop motels in small towns, they are cheaper and usually cleaner, not new and maybe no big screen TV but I'm there to sleep not watch TV... if I'm just going to catch a 2 or 3 hour nap I try to find the local cop shop and park as close as I can, I've also pulled over and told them I was going to crash so they would know I was just sleeping not sleeping it off.. if I'm way out in the nowhere I just pull over well away from any lights and over passes and sleep with my blanket over me and my 45 in my hand..you can hear a car coming a long way off and if it shuts down when it's close to you it will wake you... and I have to wear hearing aids...also traveling with a good dog is the best thing if you can.. ( do not travel with a Jack Russell if you can avoid it!!! ) I also like to crash in truck stops in close to the front of the parking area and out of the way... I know most of them are armed and that's a good thing!!..plus when you wake up the coffee is close..and that too is a good thing.. IF it's SHTF time then just use your head and get way off the road in the open .. but out of sight of any houses... Life's hard and harder if yer dumb and probably short!!


----------



## bassman

Poolboy, unless you weiigh under 90 lbs soaking wet, I wouldn't hang a hammock from the rear view mirror! 
My wife weighs close to 300 and has trouble getting in on out of bed much less a hammock!
We have a van and can drop the back seats down and put a piece of plywood down with an air mattress, works for us!


----------



## bassman

I agree Rob, I've worked shelters here in NH during ice storms power outages and they are great for people who cannot take care of themselvs, but as for me, I'll stick it out in my vehicle! I keep with me a sniper bag. For those not familiar with that, it's an insulated parka with an insulated foot sack. Your arms are therefore free to move while the rest of your body stays warm! And, you can bet your sweet a-- that I will be packing my 40 cal.


----------



## SurviveNthrive

This is one of those posts where some folks strong dislike for something that doesn't bother me makes me wonder. 

Heck yeah, I'd much rather be in a climate controlled, water proof vehicle than on the ground or some tent!

I spent part of four years sleeping in an M998, a Hummer, most often in the passenger seat, front. Had to monitor the radio. 10th Mountain Division. No problems with that, beat sleeping on the ground in sub zero or wet weather. I had a Ford Aerostar, use to pick the wife up from work, I'd sleep in that front seat like a baby. The only good thing about that vehicle was that front seat for sleeping. Drove like a pig, caught wind like a sail and was fuel sensitive, but it was comfy for dozing.

I guess this is the one and only area where being short has tremendous advantages...that and being harder to shoot.


----------

